# Please suggest a good Power supply of 600-700 watt. under 3000 Rs for HD 7770.



## VHI (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello. My specs are : 
intel core i3 3210 
2 GB Ram
Motherboard : ECS H61H2-M10 v 1.0(ECS Web Site > H61H2-M2 (V1.0)) 

I think 6 pin power connector is needed for HD 7770. My current PSU - beetel Bt-450 Do not has 6 pin power connector, it is noisy too.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 6, 2014)

VHI said:


> Hello. My specs are :
> intel core i3 3210
> 2 GB Ram
> Motherboard : ECS H61H2-M10 v 1.0(ECS Web Site > H61H2-M2 (V1.0))
> ...



get antec vp450p at 2.8k.


----------

